# EMA de Alvalade do Sado [IM] (01/10/2011)



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2011 às 10:46)

Algumas fotografias da EMA de Alvalade do Sado, do IM, tiradas no dia 01/10/2011.

A estação encontra-se vedada e com muita vegetação circundante, tornando o local quase inacessível.


----------

